# Running CD disc's on WIN 10 ?



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Not a techy but perhaps the free upgrade didn't have Media Player (WMP) or it's not set up as a default. There's a number of Internet hits on how to look for it and set it up. If it didn't come with the bundle, I'm guessing it's a free MS download. Others might have some thoughts on other free players they like.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Try VLC Player. https://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

You should be able to do it natively in windows 10 without VLC (though VLC is a pretty good software for the record.) 

Go here - https://www.windowscentral.com/how-configure-autoplay-windows-10

Scroll down to the section titled "*How to configure more specific AutoPlay default settings*" and follow instructions for audio CD.


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

Open windows Explorer, navigate to the drive, and see if you can see the files. If so, double click one of them. If the file opens a graphics program that you have set as the default, everything is working fine. You need to set the "Auto Run" on that drive. The version of OS does not make any difference. This has been an option for a CD drive since the beginning when CD drives first came on the market. There is an option for every drive to either auto run, or not. And then on the disk itself, there must be a small piece of code to execute. Did you add a file on the disk when you recorded the files to auto start? If not, and the option is set, there is nothing to do. I never liked that option on any version of any OS, so I always turned it off.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

djlandkpl said:


> Try VLC Player. https://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html



Thank you very much for the above tip. The VLC is working great for me while running my photo and video cd's.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

You may want to move the files off the DVD's and possibly onto new DVDs while the old DVD's still work.

writing media like that has a finite lifespan. What happens is the foil film breaks down over time. making the data completely unrecoverable


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

VLC is the way to go. Works on Smart Phones, too.
.
.


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

HandyAndyInNC said:


> Open windows Explorer, navigate to the drive, and see if you can see the files. *If so...*


And if not?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

This started with Windows 8; Microsoft removed the ability to play CDs and DVDs. VLC has been my solution as well.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

stick\shift said:


> *This started with Windows 8; Microsoft removed the ability to play CDs and DVDs.* VLC has been my solution as well.


In their infinite wisdom...

What on earth were they thinking?
.
.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

And to think 10 years ago I feared my collection of 120 VHS tapes with the 70's 80's and 90's great movies on them, would soon self destruct from age.


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

Compress the audio tracks to mp3 and put the CDs in a cool dry place for long term storage. mp3 is about 1 minute per megabyte so a gig on your win10 hard drive is at least 12 hours of music.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

You absolutely MUST move your data off those old DVDs...

I have DVDrs that are 10 years old that are completely unreadable.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

That Guy said:


> You absolutely MUST move your data off those old DVDs...
> 
> I have DVDrs that are 10 years old that are completely unreadable.


i still have some cd'r from the beginning of 2000 (first one's) and they still work perfectly, the only ones that re bad were those that were abused (lot of scratches) dvd and cd are still the most reliable media, all the flash memory i had (usb stick, sd card,...) were bad after 5-7 years


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Running CD disc's on WIN 10 ?_Lets Play GOD*

Did you know your computer has a 'file' called God Mode? Someone at MS must have gotten a kick out of how simple it would be to let users be godlike and have full control over their rig with a simple front interface no less.

But no, the devil won, and we were made to suffer.

It is buried in your registry. Don't go their to retrieve it. You just want to evoke it from time to time.

You will need to set up a brand new folder, probably on your desktop. When you get it there, it will have a really long 'name'. Don't change it or rename it. It's really the folder name in your registry where the magic resides.

This is one of many explanations (Google 'God mode') that will get you going:

https://www.lifewire.com/god-mode-windows-4154662

Interested how this many solve user issues and make you god-like. 
If this helps any one, please pat a child on the head or smile at an elder.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Don't have a clue about what is posted above. But the person needs to post one more post fast, to get rid of that present post count number.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

See what you mean... Keen eye.

If you create a new folder and paste in

God Mode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}

all your cd issues and many more will be easier to solve. All Windows 7, 8 and 10 use same registry file.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

diyorpay said:


> See what you mean... Keen eye.
> 
> If you create a new folder and paste in
> 
> ...


While not wanting to start another thread here, I will just Hi-Jack my own...

I appreciate your input diyorpay, but what you are asking me to do while involving god and Windows 10 at the same time, just plain scares me. 

As I am not what one could call...computer savvy. I already do a fine job of messing up our PC now with my handiwork. 

I have really tired of the way WIN10 Photo Gallery god moves around our over 12K photos in it from the right folder to a wrong one, without my permission. So I have been working on getting rid of PG and getting my own photo organizer software. I have copied all the 12K photos over on to memory sticks and yesterday I found a way to delete PG and did so. 

But now the angry WIN10 god, has taken away my DSLR cameras ability to import photos from the camera's card to the PC, like I always have done...via a USB cord. No longer when I plug the camera's USB cord in, do I get a pop up window asking me what I want to do with the photos. Nothing...

Any suggestions for a PC dummy to get my camera to import pics again ? I can remove the SIM card and it will download while plugging it in to the PC's card port. 

But sometimes I just take two pics and will download them as new photos to import. I would hate to wear out my old NikonD40 card contacts, while taking the card in/out..in/out so often. TIA..


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Plug your camera into the PC then search settings for autoplay. You should see your camera listed. Pick one of the options from the drop down menu.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

djlandkpl said:


> Plug your camera into the PC then search settings for autoplay. You should see your camera listed. Pick one of the options from the drop down menu.


O.k. I checked my settings page and here is what is on it. Does it need tweeking ? TIA,


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

As previous poster said, you have autoplay issues.
The God mode (I didn't name it) combines all Windows features into one place, perfect for those that are not computer savvy.
Many non techies are amazed by it.
If you had installed it (really evoked it as stated earlier because it's already on your computer), this is what you'd see:

note 'Page 1' photo shot is just the beginning of a long list of Windows features that are far more user friendly than what MS puts users through normally. Autoplay adjustments happens to be near the beginning.

Also remember that some changes to your computer require administrator rights.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

All of my attempts failed at doing the above advice, as I am just too PC inept to do so.

So what I finally surmised was that when I removed WIN10 Photo Gallery, it also deleted my PC's photo app. So my camera download/import had no where to connect to in my PC. 

So I reloaded the Windows Photo app (Photo Gallery) from their app store and now my camera is importing photos again. Nothing like taking 6 hours of my time deleting and moving photos around... just to have to lick my calf over.  

Thanks, all.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are very precise instructions for you Greg:

On your desktop: Right click mouse. Select New. Then Folder. 
(You should have an empty folder on desktop now named New folder.)

God Mode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}

Left or right click and hold down left mouse button to swipe above line from this chatroom. It should have a blue box around it. While it's highlighted in blue and you've released mouse button, hit Ctrl + C keys at same time (the universal copy command).
(That line above is now in your clipboard memory.)
On desktop, right click mouse over New Folder you made.Select Rename from pop-up. New Folder will now have the blue box around it.
Hit Ctrl + V keys at same time (the universal paste command).
Folder should now be done and look different. Clicking on opens up the hidden feature we've taked about.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

diyorpay said:


> Here are very precise instructions for you Greg:
> 
> On your desktop: Right click mouse. Select New. Then Folder.
> (You should have an empty folder on desktop now named New folder.)
> ...



Excellent, thank you ! I was highlighting the god code to copy it but when I tried to drop it on the new folder to rename it, there was no "paste" option on my menu bar. 

Using the C's work perfect. I got a WIN 10 god on my desk top right now. Now I have to be nice when I am at my keyboard I guess.  Thanks, again diy,


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Also, have you noticed that the Win 10 default photo app opens Josef files really slow - just black square that takes a long (it feels) time before it changes to the jpeg image. 

I changed the default photo app to the Win 7 photo viewer - which I like more because it opens up a Jpeg file instantly.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

To activate the old "Windows Photo viewer" in Windows 10 requires a Registry hack.
Fortunately, I have it right here, let me see if I can post it:

Edit:
It won't allow it so i renamed it to a .txt file. You can download it, then rename it back to a .reg File.
Then, double click on it to activate the Option to use the Windows 7 Photo viewer.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Deja-vue said:


> To activate the old "Windows Photo viewer" in Windows 10 requires a Registry hack.
> 
> Fortunately, I have it right here, let me see if I can post it:
> 
> ...




Mine didn’t need a registry hack. It was already listed in the photo apps. I just selected it.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Druidia, who knows why yours already had the option. 
But out of over 220 Win10 Installs I did in the past 2 years, I had NONE with Windows Photo viewer enabled. This Hack will work.
FYI only.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I tried the re-install of the old WPV program yesterday and it would not recognize my camera's USB connection either. So I removed it. 

About two hours ago I finally gave up and put Photo Gallery (PG ) back in our PC. And now my old NikonD40 whenever I plug in its USB cord to the PC, the popup box comes up on my monitor and states "select xxx to import photos" box, just like it used to. So I am right back where I started, having to live with WIN 10 playing diddly winks with our photos. 

Now here is the really spooky part, if people that loaded the "free" WIN 10, think they got anything free. IMO, the WIN 10 OS is collecting more info on its users, than ticks on a rabbit huntin' Beagle.

Yesterday before I extracted PG from my PC while using DOS in Powershell to do so, I DELETED all of my 12K photos from PG. (they are copied on to memory sticks anyway) And as I deleted a few hundred photos at a time from our PC, I went to the Recycle bin and emptied it. Delete more, empty the recycle bin. Repeated and repeated. 

Then I extracted PG from my PC using Powershell per the MS instructions for WIN10 that I found on line. Totally gone, the MS-PG was. And that was yesterday when I deleted it.

So today, after finally submitting to WIN10 whipping me, I went to the MS App store and loaded their Photo app(PG) back on my PC. 

And then I watched on my monitor, as ALL of my over 12K photos that I deleted yesterday in chronological orders descending....was just magically loaded BACK on to my PC ...in to Photo Galley. :vs_OMG: 

So are we "really" deleting a WIN 10 program with our content still in it ….from our PC's ? Even when as I did, while using MS instructions to do so ? 

Hmmm... (adjusting my tin foil hat now) I am not so sure now.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

Heard about vulnerabilities in VLC lately through my nephew. Not a big problem he said, but was advised to keep the program updated and be careful of opening files with it.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I’ve been using KMPlayer for > 3 yrs now bc VLC oftentimes lagged at opening my video and audio files.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

True, old VLC had security issues. Keep up to date.

Anyone wanting to know where their .jpg files are should search each drive letter for *.jpg or *.jpeg. 

It is true in Windows that when you 'delete' something, it is only marked for deletion and then resides in the recycle bin. It tells the computer 'if you need this space where these photos reside, user says they're no longer needed, so overwrite the space with new content.' It will recycle the space. If you want to truly delete your recycle bin, usually there's an icon on desktop to do that. To emphasize another way, when you open a pre-existing document, change anything at all and resave the document, what really happens is a completely new document is saved with the same name and the old document goes to the recycle bin with same name but also a marker that says 'I'm obsolete. Take my space if you need to.'

Anyone wanting to relate/change certain file associations to a specific program can do so. God mode above is easiest way. Look under default programs section.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

To diyorpay,

So even though I emptied my recycle bin as in the screenshot, and my recycle page after around 20 "empties" was finally blank. Yet,my 12K pics still stayed in my PC somewhere ? Because I deleted all 12 K of them from both Photo Gallery and my Pictures file also. 

And the instant that I reloaded Photo Gallery, WIN10 started loading all 12K of my pics back in to PG on my PC ...in chronological order. :vs_OMG:

Although I have One Drive disabled on my PC, does MS WIN 10 still put our deleted pics and docs in the "cloud" even though we users are not choosing to allow it being done ? 

So if MS does not "cloud" me, then what option do I use in the god control that I have on my desk top now, to change my PC's deletions from being saved... so stealth like ?. 

My apologies in advance to you DIY, for my PC illiteracy and many questions. And also, I have deleted VLC on my PC as it seemed like it was trying to boldly take over the opening of every file in my PC, that I clicked on.

Thanks,


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Next time try right clicking on Recycle Bin, then Open to display what would be deleted. 

Can't say why your photos reappeared other than that many programs save your self created content and delete only the program itself. I believe if one created many Word documents but deleted MS Office from their computer, the MS Office program would no longer function but the Word documents would remain until they were individually deleted. Remnants of MS Office would remain throughout the computer and its registry because MS assumes you may want to reinstall at some point.

A favorite beloved oldie "Delete" program is Revo Uninstaller. Even the free version lets user search for related fragments related to a program that was just deleted. Users of the free version are very pleased that VS Revo Group has now included ability to easily delete Windows Apps (but once gone, hard to get back; but we all know the ones we hate).


----------

